# 45 acp in service



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Can anybody tell me some agencies that still use this old honory round


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

anchorage Alaska uses a Glock 21


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I believe the ND Highway Patrol uses it still..
But it's been quite awhile since I've talked to one of them...


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

ND HP supposedly just dumped their .45 SW for .357 Sig 229.

The big news in this regard is the US Military - they are dumping the 9mm and returning to the .45. Just google Joint Combat Pistol System. The wheels started a year ago, so it'll still take a few more years to see what happened...

M.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, it seems that the US Military finally regained their sense and realised that the .45 ACP is still the king of handgun cartridges. Who cares if a 9mm will hold 16+ rounds if it takes 3 shots to put the bad guy down you are not gaining anything!

The .45 is here to stay!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hope they go with the 10mm over the .45 ACP! But I agree with rem 7400  the .45 ACP will be around for a long time, it is a great pistol cartridge.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay 7400, now it's your turn to say something nice about the 9mm. 
:wink: Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Burly1 wrote:*


> Okay 7400, now it's your turn to say something nice about the 9mm.
> Burl


You can use those words in the same sentence!?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

hey, Burl, what happened to your sig line?

OK, one nice thing about the 9mm. Seems as if the 9mm penetrates woven armor (kevlar) better due to its smaller nose diamater. However, that is the only time I would choose a 9mm over a .45, honestly, if I have guys coming at me wearing armor I would rather have a .308!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A box of Federal Premium Self-Defense loads for the 9mm cost me a dollar less than the same loads for the .45 ACP. That was nice, sorta. Burl


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

The Los Angeles SWAT uses Kimber 1911's.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I work law enforcement part time and can carry anything I want. I carry a Kimber 1911 in 45ACP. Thought about buying a ramped barrel and 26 pound springs. As I understand there is a kit that lets you push the 230 gr to 1150 fps. Now that is getting serious.


----------

